# polder im grenzgebiet



## karpfen-freak (31. Januar 2008)

wo gibt es denn die polder an der deutsch-niederländischen grenze??
ich wollte am 9 februar mal nach holland zum hechtangeln und so nah an der grenze bleiben wie möglich
wo gibts den da die polder 
und wie stehen meine chacen einen hecht zu überlisten???
ich angel dann zum ersten mal in holland|wavey:


----------



## karpfen-freak (31. Januar 2008)

*AW: polder im grenzgebiet*

hat noch niemand an der grenze geangelt oder gibt es dort keine polder oder andere hechtreiche gewässer???


----------



## Wizard2 (1. Februar 2008)

*AW: polder im grenzgebiet*

naja evtl. solltest du mal genauer sagen wo du im deutsch-niederländischen grenzgebiet angeln willst|kopfkrat  bzw wo du deinen vispas gekauft hast.


----------



## gimli (1. Februar 2008)

*AW: polder im grenzgebiet*



> wo gibt es denn die polder an der deutsch-niederländischen grenze??



An der deutsch-niederländischen Grenze wirst du kaum noch Polder finden, da es sogenanntes "altes Land" ist. Die meisten Polder gibt es im "neuen Land", das erst vor "kurzem" dem Wasser abgerungen wurde. Das sind Nordholland und Teile von Friesland. Die liegen allerdings nicht gerade an der deutsch-niederländischen Grenze. |bigeyes


----------



## Heiko112 (1. Februar 2008)

*AW: polder im grenzgebiet*



gimli schrieb:


> An der deutsch-niederländischen Grenze wirst du kaum noch Polder finden, da es sogenanntes "altes Land" ist. Die meisten Polder gibt es im "neuen Land", das erst vor "kurzem" dem Wasser abgerungen wurde. Das sind Nordholland und Teile von Friesland. Die liegen allerdings nicht gerade an der deutsch-niederländischen Grenze. |bigeyes





 |good:


----------



## karpfen-freak (5. Februar 2008)

*AW: polder im grenzgebiet*

wo angelt ihr denn auf hecht wenn ihr in der ecke enschede gronau seid???


----------



## karpfen-freak (5. Februar 2008)

*AW: polder im grenzgebiet*

ich habe gerade bei google earth ein bissel geforscht und habe glaube ich einen polder oder einen fluss entdeckt (dieser ist bei vriezenveen)
ist das ein polder???


----------



## carphunter85 (5. Februar 2008)

*AW: polder im grenzgebiet*

Nein, das ist ein Kanal. Sieht sogar schiffbar aus... Polder sind viel kleiner, mansche sieht man bei google kaum...


----------



## carphunter85 (5. Februar 2008)

*AW: polder im grenzgebiet*

Achso, du meinst bestimmt das kleine, nördlich von Vriezeveen... Das sieht ein bisschen danach aus. Aber anglerisch eher uninteressant, ist ja nur ein langer Graben ohne markante Punkte... Verglein das mal mit der Ecke um Medemblik/Bovenkarspel...


----------



## karpfen-freak (5. Februar 2008)

*AW: polder im grenzgebiet*

aber wo soll ich denn dann angeln????(ca. 30km von der grenze)


----------



## karpfen-freak (5. Februar 2008)

*AW: polder im grenzgebiet*

was haltet ihr von den tukkersdijk (keinen ahnungod das ein fluß ist) oder den almelo-nordhorn kanaal
wenn ihr es euch bei google earth anschauen wollt gibst almelo ein


----------



## Dieter1952 (5. Februar 2008)

*AW: polder im grenzgebiet*

http://locator.locatienet.com/visplanner/Default.aspx

_Versuch es mal mit der Page. Müßtest Du, auch wenn es in Niederländisch beschrieben ist, mit klar kommen._


----------



## carphunter85 (5. Februar 2008)

*AW: polder im grenzgebiet*

Oder guck mal bei Nimwegen, in Beuningen oder Weurt...


----------

